# U.K events



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Film4 Frightfest celebrates it's 10th anniversary at The Empire Cinema. Leicester Square, London on the 27th - 31st August.
The line up has been confirmed, and is to include "Trick R Treat", "The Descent part 2", "The Hills Run Red" and Clive Barkers "Dread".

I believe there may be a few tickets left, but you're gonna have to move fast....

Check out listings and showings here: EMPIRE-CINEMAS


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I would like to put a mention in for the British Museum, who are running an Aztec history exhibition this year and thus have some Day of the Dead events happening (some free, some not) and some halloween-related family events:

About the exhibit:
British Museum - Moctezuma 

Day of the dead: (November 1st)
British Museum - Day of the Dead

Events calendar: (scroll down to October for Halloween ones)
British Museum - Events calendar


Also don't forget ghost walks! If anyone wants to join me on a ghost walk in Brighton, here's the link: 

Home - Ghost Walk Brighton


----------

